# MSN Usernames



## FoolOfATook (Jun 8, 2003)

It seems that the little butterflies under our sig, indicating whether or not a member is on MSN have disappeared again. Is there any way we could get those back, or at least have MSN Screen Names return to our profiles?


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 8, 2003)

I can see it, its right there where its always been. Although it doesn't show up in the User Profile, for me atleast.



~MacAddict


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 9, 2003)

Great... now I'm seeing things.. or rather, not seeing things... 

At any rate, it would still be cool if the screen names returned to our profiles...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

I can see it still...

And why do we need it in our profiles?
If we can see the MSN Handler by idling the mouse cursor over the butterfly, there is no need for it in your profile.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 9, 2003)

> And why do we need it in our profiles?



Because you can only cut-and-paste it from the profile.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

Now that's just being lazy 
Surely it isn't beyond you to remember a few characters, then '@hotmail.com'


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 9, 2003)

Um, all I see when I keep the cursor over the butterfly is the user's .NET passport account.. Perhaps you mean that.
But anyway many people change their usernames constantly..


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

It's the .NET passport account that FoaT is talking about.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

I can see the butterflies alright, but I agree with FoaT. It would be nice to have it in the profile as well.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 9, 2003)

I need to get MSN again and then figure out who the heck all my contacts are. . .people add me and I don't know who they are and it scares me!  

Some people have ridiculously complex e-mail addresses. . .I once knew a guy with an eight number sequence in his address!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, I added you a while back and I was wondering why you never signed in.  BTW you can download MSN messenger here.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 10, 2003)

Well... I don't have a butterfly either  
And I do have an MSN account.


----------



## Finduilas (Jun 10, 2003)

..Yeah, it's the same for me..!
I have an MSN account,but oh no butterfly! 
Where can I get one from!?!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

User CP > Edit Profile > Type your .NET Passport in 'MSN Handler'


----------



## Finduilas (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey, look what I have?!
.....a BUTTERFLY!!!! 
Come on, Lhun, it's easy....... 

Thank you, Aule!!!

[SIZE=0.5]Sorry, I just had to off some of those smilies![/SIZE]


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 8, 2003)

Mine went as well - no idea how long it's been gone for, only noticed it a few minutes ago. Definately good to have it in the profile, and why not, anyway? Is it going to get in peoples way?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *
> Hey, look what I have?!
> .....a BUTTERFLY!!!!
> [/SIZE] *


You are a whole butterfly!There couldn't be other butterfly like you!


----------



## Finduilas (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *You are a whole butterfly!There couldn't be other butterfly like you!  *



  Thank you, my brother. 

I'm sure that even the butterflies should be influanced to become what they are...
Thanks.


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 13, 2003)

The butterflies have gone again


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *You are a whole butterfly!There couldn't be other butterfly like you!  *



Awww brotherly love


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 14, 2003)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Gil-Galad
> You are a whole butterfly!There couldn't be other butterfly like you!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I have always been curious. What do people do who have two or more members on TTF? Do you have your own computers? Do you watch eachother post? It just seems.........interesting. Especially when the posts are back to back like they were a couple posts up.


And where have the butterflies gone.....?!?!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 14, 2003)

Gil and Find aren't brothers. They are neighbors, and Find is a she.

But while I had my brother on (for the short period he was on), Beorn simply asked me if I knew him, and I said, "He's my brother." and Beorn accepted that.

Mal and Eriol are brothers but both adults and so have seperate computers (and seperate houses and all that). I think Galdor and Dr. R. also have seperate computers because I've seen them online at the same time. . .I don't know about the rest.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 15, 2003)

Dr. R and Galdor do have seperate computers, that's why Dr. R could often be found complaining about the speed of his connection.


----------



## Finduilas (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey, why there are no butterflies?!!!!!   
Is it something wrong with my computer or is it so with everyone?


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm not seeing any butterflies either. I never noticed they were gone until now.

(And none of my siblings post here, but they do post on some of my other forums- or have in the past- and sometimes we watched each other posting and/or pointed things out to each other, but mostly we just interacted on the forum in the normal way and had to schedule computer time)


----------



## Beorn (Aug 16, 2003)

I asked WM to reinstall it...

EDIT:
Mike: FREE THE BUTTERFLIES, FREE THE BUTTERFLIES! Let them be free!
Butterflies: Free at last. Free at last. Thank God Almighty, We are Free at last!

In short, the butterflies are back


----------

